# Solar Pumpe



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2004)

hi,

hat jemand erfahrung mit solar pumpen?
suche eine pumpe mit ca. 600-1000 l/h und 2 m pumphöhe

wie sieht es aus wenn keine sonne scheint???


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2004)

*...*

Hallo Galrian,

schau mal unter "suchen" und gib dort "Solarpumpe" ein, auf Anhieb findest du 6 Themen, die dir bei deinem "Problem" helfen, allerdings eher negativer Natur. Solltest du dann noch Fragen haben, meld dich einfach nochmal ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2004)

hallo galrian,

also da wirst du vermutlich nix finden, grundsätzlich gibt es keine solarpumpe welche einigermaßen zufriedenstellend ihren dienst tut, und bei zwei meter pumphöhe schon gar nichts mehr.

nur mal so zum vergleich - eine aquamax 2000 bringt bei 2m pumphöhe NULL liter wasser  :cry: 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

dem gibt es nichts mehr hinzuzufügen, ausser:

Hier hat sich einmal jemand gemeldet, der - wenn auch mit gigantischem finanziellen Aufwand - meinte, er habe durchaus Angebote, eine solche Leistung zu erreichen. Nach anfänglicher Diskussion nie wieder etwas davon gehört.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2004)

hmm,

das ist ja mal wieder mist! muß ich also doch meine pumpe ans netz anschliessen. :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Galrian,

es ist eigentlich schön, daß viele Menschen bei Teichpumpen an Solarlösungen denken. Leider taugen Solarpumpen nur für kleine Wasserspiele bei Sonnenschein. Zum Beschicken von Filtern und Bachläufen sind diese völlig ungeeignet.

Die leistungsfähigste handelsübliche Solarpumpe (SXT-2000, Stand Mai 2003) samt Solarpanel pumpt bei IDEALER Sonneneinstrahlung gerade mal 2000 Liter pro Stunde - wenn sie dabei 0 Meter Höhenunterschied überwinden muss. Bei 2 Metern Höhenunterschied geht die Fördermenge auf theoretische 120 Liter pro Stunde zurück. Weitere Verluste treten durch die Reibung im Schlauch beim Hochpumpen auf. Effektiv kommt in 2 Metern Höhe nahezu nix an.

Ich bin selbst Energiesparfreak und hätte gern Solarpumpen verwendet. Aber was ist, wenn die Sonne nicht scheint? Gibt es dann unter Umständen 2 Wochen keinen Bachlauf/Filter und das Leben im und am Bachlauf stirbt mehr oder weniger ab? Das kann nicht die Lösung sein, also fängt man an Akkus ins Spiel zu bringen, um sonnenfreie Zeiten zu puffern.... 

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt und es unbedingt Solar sein muß, dann kannst Du freilich eine normale ausreichend leistungsfähige Pumpe nehmen, dazu ein oder mehrere große Solarpanel, Wechselrichter und ausreichende Pufferkapazitäten (für ca. 2 Wochen sonnenfreie Zeit) in Form von Akkus. Dann darfst Du für die Pumpentechnik ca. 2000 bis 10000 EUR ausgeben. Das wird sich nie armortisieren und selbst unter ökologischen Aspekten ist das nicht sinnvoll.

Achte bei der Auswahl einer normalen Pumpe lieber auf den Energieverbrauch. Hier gibt es bei ähnlicher Pumpleistung Unterschiede von bis zu 300 Prozent. Und ignoriere die auf der Verpackung angegebene Pumpleistung in l/h oder l/min. Für Dich interessant ist nur die Pumpenkennlinie. Da kannst Du ablesen, was die Pumpe bei 2 Metern Förderhöhe noch schafft. Es gibt z.B. Pumpen, die nur auf das Umwälzen von möglichst viel Wasser ausgelegt sind. Die schaffen z.B. 20.000 Liter pro Stunde bei 0 Meter Höhenunterschied, aber nur noch 400 Liter pro Stunde bei 2 Metern Höhenunterschied. Andere Pumpen sind von der Konstruktion her darauf ausgelegt, größere Drücke aufzubauen und somit größere Höhenunterschiede zu überwinden, ohne das die Pumpleistung extrem abfällt. 

Letztlich bleibt noch die Frage, ob Du wirklich 2 Meter Höhenunterschied überwinden mußt? Das ist ziemlich viel? Teilweise wird fälschlicherweise der Höhenunterschied zwischen Ansaugstelle (z.B. 1,5 Meter unter Wasserspiegel) und der Austrittsstelle (z.B. 0,5 Meter über dem Wasserspiegel) "gemessen". Es ist jedoch nur der Höhenunterschied oberhalb des Wasserspiegels im Teich relevant - in diesem Beispiel also 0,5 (statt 2) Meter Höhenunterschied.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2004)

jau,

da hast du recht es sind nur 1m, ich brauch die tiefe ja nicht mitmessen.
ist es denn so das solarpumpen garnicht fördern wenn die sonne nicht scheint? langt nicht das tageslicht?


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2004)

also bei mir im büro habe ich einen anlage auf dem dach mit ca. 3,5 kw.
bei normalen tageslicht ist der energiegewinn extrem gering. um nicht zusagen nahe bei null  :cry: 
und das bei ca. abmaßen von 10 x 0,85 metren und das mal zwei !!!
bei aller besten wetter dreht sich der zähler schon deutlich schneller  :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2004)

Galrian schrieb:
			
		

> ist es denn so das solarpumpen garnicht fördern wenn die sonne nicht scheint?



Das ist pauschal schwer zu beantworten, weil abhängig von der Güte des Solarpanels und von Konstruktion und ggf. Elektronik in der Pumpe. 

Die meisten Solarpumpen werden auch bei nicht idealer Sonneneinstrahlung (volle Sonne bei 90° Einfallswinkel) etwas pumpen, allerdings mit deutlich verminderter Leistung.

Grundsätzlich haben Solarpanel zur Stromerzeugung nur einen relativ geringen Wirkungsgrad. 5 bis maximal 17% der relevanten Sonnenstrahlung können in Strom umgesetzt werden. Zum Vergleich: Kollektoren zur Warmwassererzeugung setzen bis zu 85% der relevanten Strahlung in Wärme um.

Viele Pumpen sind meines Erachtens überdimensioniert. Das kostet einerseits unnötig Strom und somit Geld und ist andererseits für viele nützliche Mikroroganismen im Teich wohl suboptimal. Bei sehr starken Pumpen strömt das Wasser mit hoher Gewschwindkeit durch Schläuche, Rohre und Bachläufe. Da fahren die Mikroorganismen quasi permanent Achterbahn, was mit den Lebensbedingungen in natürlichen Kleingewässern wohl nicht allzu viel gemeinsam hat.

Meinen Bachlauf (Bilder siehe: http://forum.tommis-page.de/viewtopic.php?t=2105 ) betreibe ich mit einer Pumpe die nominal 4500 l/h die Stunde pumpt. Effektiv (Verluste durch Höhenunterschied, Reibung im Schlauch, usw.) kommen wahrscheinlich 2000 bis 3000 l/h an. Meine 65000 Liter im Teich werden damit theoretisch einmal am Tag umgewälzt. Für einen Skimmer der die gesamte Teichoberfläche absaugt reicht die Sogwirkung so einer Pumpe natürlich nicht aus.


----------

